# Weaving, Spinning or Dyeing - What's your current project?



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am slowly getting the AKL dressed for a 2 panel baby blanket. It is SLOW going, since I just had cataract surgery (first eye) and the sight isn't very good yet. I am using the 7.5 dpi heddle with WHITE fingering for the warp. Although it looks like 15 dpi at times, as I have a little double vision going right now. :sm08: I have to keep stopping to rest my eyes. Once I get the warp done, the rest should be easy. I put enough warp on to do both panels, so only one warping! 

The weft will be Swaddle, by Cascade Yarns. Picked up two skeins of this on clearance - it was marked down to $5 and was then 25% off that! This is relatively new stash, I've only had it since January. Now it will be put to use. I hope it will all work out!

So what is everyone else working on?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been busy with dye commissions and working on a sock line. I need to make time for Spinning


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I've been busy with dye commissions and working on a sock line. g


Very lovely dyeing! I'm been away from my wheels for the last 5 weeks, my fingers are itching to spin! Will be home this afternoon.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I had to do demonstrating spinning in my 1830's costume at a fair in New Lenox, IL last weekend and didn't want to bring my antique wheel, this wasn't a sanctioned affair, so I brought my converted newest Ashford and wanted to spin something other than white or natural colors so I brought my Cormo that was dyed Hot Fuchsia and some Alpaca that I dyed Purple and decided I wanted to spin some sock yarn.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Very lovely dyeing! I'm been away from my wheels for the last 5 weeks, my fingers are itching to spin! Will be home this afternoon.


Thank you x


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow to the dying, desireeross! Wish we were neighbors! Actually, I wish ALL of us were neighbors!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I put a couple of posts this week. Buffalo, dyeing and spinning. But this week will be spinning time hope to get some of the avocado roving spun the bison and the new dyed roving spun.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I've been busy with dye commissions and working on a sock line. I need to make time for Spinning


Love those colours


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

desireeross said:


> I've been busy with dye commissions and working on a sock line. I need to make time for Spinning


Oh My - those are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Teardrop said:


> I had to do demonstrating spinning in my 1830's costume at a fair in New Lenox, IL last weekend.


I would have loved to have been there! Post about it next year - I'll come if I am around. It's only about an hour away.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I've been busy with dye commissions and working on a sock line. I need to make time for Spinning


Just beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such pretty colors


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Desireeross, have you sample knit any of your dyed skeins? I'd like to see how they knit up! I keep going back to look at them, so lovely!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am loving this blanket! So very soft, and quick, I am getting about 5 ppi. Two "new" things for me - the little loops at the right are for braiding the two panels together - it will be like a little cable down the middle. For the selvage, I used two threads in both the last slot and last hole on each side . My selvage is much more consistent and if I don't want to put a binding on it, I think it will still look good.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been spinning up a storm and am also working on a stranded knitting hat.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Desireeross, have you sample knit any of your dyed skeins? I'd like to see how they knit up! I keep going back to look at them, so lovely!


Hi, yes the sock yarns. The lys will get a sock to display


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Hi, yes the sock yarns. The lys will get a sock to display


Wow. Your socks are wonderful and the colors are great. What pattern did you use?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow. Your socks are wonderful and the colors are great. What pattern did you use?


Toe up fish lips kiss heel for my husband and Liat Gats toe up for mine.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Twist is now set. Washed and natural, undyed.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Hey, I like your yarn hanger!!!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I am slowly getting the AKL dressed for a 2 panel baby blanket. It is SLOW going, since I just had cataract surgery (first eye) and the sight isn't very good yet. I am using the 7.5 dpi heddle with WHITE fingering for the warp. Although it looks like 15 dpi at times, as I have a little double vision going right now. :sm08: I have to keep stopping to rest my eyes. Once I get the warp done, the rest should be easy. I put enough warp on to do both panels, so only one warping!
> 
> The weft will be Swaddle, by Cascade Yarns. Picked up two skeins of this on clearance - it was marked down to $5 and was then 25% off that! This is relatively new stash, I've only had it since January. Now it will be put to use. I hope it will all work out!
> 
> So what is everyone else working on?


I have two pounds of roving....70% alpaca and 30% Merino and I am spinning through all of it. I have lots more to do.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cdambro said:


> I have two pounds of roving....70% alpaca and 30% Merino and I am spinning through all of it. I have lots more to do.


Oh, that's going to be so pretty!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow 2 lbs that should keep you busy. The spin is wonderful is it going to be a 1 ply?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> Oh, that's going to be so pretty!


Thank you. I really love the natural color of this roving.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow 2 lbs that should keep you busy. The spin is wonderful is it going to be a 1 ply?


I am planning to ply it. I am anxious to see how much yardage I end up with. Largest amount of fiber I have spun so far.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> I am planning to ply it. I am anxious to see how much yardage I end up with. Largest amount of fiber I have spun so far.


Cheryl, that is looking beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Cheryl, that is looking beautiful!


Thank you. It is a bit boring so at times I switch off to a cowl I am crocheting.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been MIA for a bit. I had cataract surgery (2 weeks, 2 days ago, right eye, 2 days ago left). The right eye has not been cooperating and there was also the huge difference in the eyes anyway. So machine knitting and weaving have had to wait. 

Once the left eye was done, the right eye decided it better get its act together - I can't believe the difference in two days! So now with a little help from an old pair of reading glasses, I can at least get the warp on the loom for the Liz Gipson Kitchen Towel Weave Along. WOW - these are the thinnest yarns I've used so far, and it is double stranded, all holes and slots, 10 dent heddle. But I will get it done today, in time for the weaving to start with the Friday installment of her WAL. 

I still need to put the binding on the baby blanket - I think I can see well enough to do that - going with the quilt binding, as I can't knit on the standard gauge yet. Warping is okay, knitting makes me dizzy. 

Just able to get back on the computer - so I have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am spinning my buffalo and my macaw roving will take a picture later and post it. The Buffalo is not as bad as I thought doing that straight not mixed. The Macaw roving is merino and is spinning wonderfully.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wheeee - the warp in on and I am ready for the weaving. Had it all done and tied on, when I discovered I left out the next to the last color repeat - so had to untie, pull out the warp, move the end color section and add the missing one. Then re-pack the beam and tie on again. Boy, I am getting good at "tying one one" says the gal that doesn't drink. :sm09:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Rebecca, I can't wait to see your weaving done. Is that a cotton warp for a towel?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is going to be so pretty. I love the colors and we all learn from our oppss!!!!! I would have been the one to say forget the last color it is pretty the way it is. Weaving is a high for some, guess tying it on could mean getting looped. lol


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been exploring combing wool win alpaca to spin yarn for some thrumed mittens. 
The first I blended 1/3 alpaca with 2/3 wool. For the second I spun 1/2 wool and in the process of spinning the wool mixed with alpaca to ply with the first.

Will post pictures when both are done.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

BirchPoint said:


> Rebecca, I can't wait to see your weaving done. Is that a cotton warp for a towel?


Yes, using 8/2 cotton double stranded, and 22/2 cottolin double stranded. This is for the Liz Gipson Four Looks Kitchen Towels Weave-Along. https://yarnworker.thinkific.com/courses/weave-along-four-looks-kitchen-towels


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Reba1 said:


> Yes, using 8/2 cotton double stranded, and 22/2 cottolin double stranded. This is for the Liz Gipson Four Looks Kitchen Towels Weave-Along. https://yarnworker.thinkific.com/courses/weave-along-four-looks-kitchen-towels


The weave along looks like fun. Enjoy it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, the weave along looks great! I'll live it through you!


----------

